# Universal Monsters & Moebius...Question?



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I know the Mummy and Frankenstein are in the works for '09 and they look incredible, my question is are there any other Universal Monster kits in the works?...I heard rumors of a possible New Creature from the Black Lagoon kit in the mix...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

If your info's correct Denis, that would be fantastic!! It couldn't miss!

Chris.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

We have a license for Creature, but we may not have enough time to get him done. That doesn't mean he won't happen, it just means that it is up in the air right now.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:
hb


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, pleeeeeeeaaaaase make this happen!!!

I was never a fan of the original Aurora Creature kit, and I never had the Monsters of the Movies version, so I would be all over this. Besides, you guys did such a great job on the Mummy sculpt that I can only imagine how cool this kit would be. Just do it!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Moebius said:


> We have a license for Creature, but we may not have enough time to get him done. That doesn't mean he won't happen, it just means that it is up in the air right now.


I know you guys are uber busy and so far you've done a fantastic job at pumping the Styrene out...so absolutely no complaints from my neck of the woods...but just to let you know (and I'm sure you already do)...Oh Yeah...The Creature From The Black Lagoon would probably sell a few kits!
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd take a few.....:wave:

Chris.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I think everyone wants another Creature kit. With a real nice diorama perhaps?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

With an hysterical female character in the diorama setting.Certainly hope that the same problems that happened with the Conan the Barbarian sculpt wouldn't apply this time,if such a kit project was in Moebius' mind.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

xsavoie said:


> With an histerical female character in the diorama setting.Certainly hope that the same problems that happened with the Conan the Barbarian sculpt wouldn't apply this time,if such a kit project was in Moebius' mind.




That's the problem I suppose. I'd like to see a few creatures with it too.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

the creature is one of universals best selling monsters, as long as the likeness is decent. he regularly sells out when other universal characters sit on the shelves. i cant see you going wrong with this one.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Of course Janus did a fantastic Dracula with either a vampire bride,and other resin kit manufacturers Dracula with victim.Perhaps replicating these kits in 1/8th scale would be perfect.I wonder if a pair of female figures consisting of a female victim and vampire bride would sell well if sold seperately from these monsters.If these figures,of course,couldn't be sold as intended with the monsters due to complication with the molding.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

*Yes, oh yes*

I would buy a new 'Creature' kit in a heartbeat.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Jodet said:


> I would buy a new 'Creature' kit in a heartbeat.


I think everyone here would -- he's an icon!

Someone out there did a really cool sculpt a little while back -- I think he was swimming -- it looked spot-on. I don't do figures hardly at all, but that one had me thinking I'd like to give it a decent try!

--Henry


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah Henry, back in 1991 Dark Horse models made a cold cast porcelain Creature







I've not made it yet because my Resin skills aren't up to snuff yet, maybe next year?...But I could sure handle Styrene and a new Styrene Creature Kit from Moebius would be IMHO...a Hit:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

mcdougall said:


> Yeah Henry, back in 1991 Dark Horse models made a cold cast porcelain Creature
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S the one I saw! Sweet! I did not realize it had been made that long ago...

--Henry


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Yeah Henry, back in 1991 Dark Horse models made a cold cast porcelain Creature
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Tell you what...........Moebius couldn't go far wrong by reproducing that in styrene. That would be one COOL kit!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

This is as good as it gets,both in detail and in action pose.Okay,let's take a vote.How many would like to see the Creature Of The Black Lagoon in a land walking position,or in a water swimming position.In 1/8th scale with small base,or in a smaller scale with a bigger diorama.I would choose in 1/8th scale and in a swimming position.:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Swimming :thumbsup: Oh yeah...1/8 scale !
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

What I like about that is it really captures the "creature lurking in the depths" thing and makes him more mysterious and it's a very dramatic looking sculpt. I could see a nice diorama with a sunken boat with a couple of skulls/bones and a few fish and a small sea monster. And what about a case made of clear plastic with moulded in waves on the top so you could look down and it would appear he's really underwater. I know there's the MOM Creature but I think that could be improved upon a lot.
So it's got to be swimming in 1/8 for me too.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> Tell you what...........Moebius couldn't go far wrong by reproducing that in styrene. That would be one COOL kit!


That pose is perfect. PERFECT. Did I say perfect? That would make an amazing model in styrene. BEST EVER. 

PS: Even better than my fantasy kit - the Rhedosaurus.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i used to own the dark horse kit. i sold it, cheap. maybe im spoiled by folks like mr. yeagher and the guys at billiken and horizon, but the actual sculpt of the creature was poor, the detail on the scales was very iffy, and the portrait work on the head was bad. (it looked like another member of the same species, but not the individual we know.)
the similarly posed needful things kit was much better.

in another thread moebius has pointed out the realities of kit production. im sure that if it doesnt happen, it wont be because he didnt want to do it or didnt think it would sell. all we can do is hope that everything else flows smoothly so that theres enough time for it to happen.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Jodet said:


> That pose is perfect. PERFECT. Did I say perfect? That would make an amazing model in styrene. BEST EVER.
> 
> PS: Even better than my fantasy kit - the Rhedosaurus.


Couldn't agree with you more, Jodet :thumbsup: This kit in a similar pose would be on my shelf in a heartbeat :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

We like the Creature too.
If / when we decide to do a new Creature from the Black Lagoon kit we'll make an appropriate announcement.

Dave


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Dave...as I've already said, you guys are doing a fantastic job already and my intent wasn't to start a wish list (well maybe one wish) but Dave, I am so looking forward to Frankenstein and the Mummy that I've already ordered Multiples of each :thumbsup:...and I just want to say Thanks and you keep making 'em and I'll keep buying 'em :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

Oh, the Creature is my favorite Universal monster and any new kit would HAVE to have him swimming......


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

If/ When Moebius does a new Creature kit we will make the appropriate announcements.


Dave


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I can see the Loctite coming out.....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Dave for all your patience...and I know that I'm not alone when I say when and if the announcement is made we'll be right here:thumbsup:
Mcdee:wave:


----------

